# SafeGuard Easy und zerschossenes Win XP



## frickenhaus (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Safeguard ein mittelschweres Problem. Lief monatelang problemlos. WIN XP und SafeGuard mit PrebootAuth. XP System zerschossen, kein Systemstart mehr möglich. Mit SG-Rettungsdiskette gestartet und SG deinstalliert, hat aber nur 2 Partitionen entschlüsselt. Danach WIN XP neu installiert. Danach wieder mit SG Easy Notfalldiskette gestartet, Restaurierung versucht (Deinstallation wird ja nicht angeboten, will aber die Daten der anderen Partitionen wiederhaben. Sind wichtige Dateien für die Arbeit, deren Erstellung mich viel Zeit gekostet haben und viele Fotos von der Digicam.)Jetzt sind wieder alle Festplatten verschlüsselt, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht an die Daten rankommen, da keine PrebootAuth. verlangt wird und das System logischerweise nicht startet. Probiere jetzt gerade den Systemkern zu reparieren, sehe aber auch wenig Chancen auf Erfolg. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch meine Daten zu retten? Kann ich den MBR der Festplatte wieder beschreiben, damit mein altes SG wieder funktioniert? Danke für Hilfe vorab. MfGDaniel.


----------



## cybSlaSh (19. September 2004)

hallo, 

wenn kein Systemkern (nach xp Neuinst) vorhanden ist, kannst du auch keinen reparieren klingt logisch oder!?

wenn du die Partition auf der deine wichtigen Daten sind gelöscht, oder formatiert und neu verschlüsselt hast, sind die Daten unwiederbringlich verlohren!

ich weiß wovon ich spreche hab das alles hinter mir!
Hier eine kleine Anleitung wie du nach einer Neuinst. des Systems die anderen Partitionen wieder lesbar machen kannst also den alten kernel wieder ins Sytstem einspielst.

wenn du die Nofalldisk hast, einfach xp neu inst. danach SGE inst. aber ohne etwas neu zu verschlüsseln, also bei der Inst. Von SGE Partitionsweise Verschlüsselung auswählen aber keine Part. auswählen, dann wird SGE-inst. aber keine Partition verschlüsselt! Danach alles so einstellen wie vorher User, PW usw. 2 x Neustart bis die Bootauth läuft danach den MBR mit Dos Bootdisk Fdisk /MBR platt machen,  mit der SGE-Notfalldisk booten und den gesicherten Kernel einspielen! die Rücksicherung des Kernels beinhaltet auch die Wiederherstellung des ursprünglichen MBR jedoch nur wenn vorher Fdisk  /mbr ausgeführt wurde! Nach einem  Neustart sollten die verschlüsselten Partitionen wieder  integriert und lesbar sein!

Gruß

cybSlaSh


----------



## frickenhaus (25. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem war, dass ich Probs mit Windows hatte, daher mit der Notfalldiskette von SG den Rechner gestartet habe, SG deinstalliert habe und nur 2 von mehreren Partitionen wieder lesbar waren. Daher habe ich dann wieder mit der SG-Notfalldiskette gestartet und reparieren gestartet. Damit war dann alles vorbei. Kannst du die Anleitung, welche du eben beschrieben hattest etwas detaillierter Widergeben? Wäre echt nett. Ich bin mir nicht mehr zu 100% sicher, welchen Algorithmus ich gewählt hatte (ich glaube Blowfish und als Schlüssel Zufallsgenerator...) Wenn du ne Chance siehst, dann meld dich noch mal bitte unter d.frickenhaus@web.de oder im Forum. Danke Schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch.


----------

